# Lacquer question



## GoPhillies (Feb 4, 2011)

I have never used lacquer before so I am looking for either a reference to go read a lot about it or a quick lesson on how to apply it. I will be finishing a 42" by 100" pine table top. It will be a kitchen table that will get a lot of "hard" use. I guess first question would be is lacquer good to stand up to that abuse? I have a HVLP spray gun. I am looking for a product suggestion, do I need to thin it, if I do how do I thin it, what to do between coats, etc. I have extra wood to practice on. Thanks
Duane


----------



## ianhaw (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Duane

Rustins plastic coating is extremely hard wearing, it can be brushed, rollered or sprayed on.

Not too sure if its available in the USA. http://www.rustins.eu/Details.asp?ProductID=857

Best

Ian


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Lacquer , while being forgiving to apply and is repairable is not a rugged finish. I use it a lot, but for small boxes and such. I spray in on as it comes from the can. I do not thin it but I do heat it while still in the can, by setting it in a tub of hot water for a while. A table top should have a more durable finish, in my opinion. I would use Polyurethane, varithane or a plastic coating as suggested by Ian


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Another option is conversion varnish. This sprays very similarly to lacquer but provides a very hard, durable finish. You can get versions that are completely clear and won't amber over time or you can get get version that provide an amber tone to the wood and will get a deeper amber color over time.

I use ML Campbell (no affiliation with the company - I just like the way it applies and the quality finish I get using it) conversion varnish's in all cabinetry I do as well as heavy-use furniture and fireplace mantles. Even if painting, I apply a clear, non-ambering, varnish over the paint to provide a level of finish hardness that the paint just can't provide.

I use lacquer on smaller projects that are more decorative then functional.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

One part solvent lacquer is a friendly finish that, contrary to inexperienced opinions, is very durable.
It's easy learn to use.

1. Go to a Sherwin-Williams store and get a gallon of *SHER-WOOD LOVOC Lacquer* - (T70F62), a gallon of reducer, and from the borg a gallon of acetone
2. Try spraying some reduced about 15% and see how that feels. If it's too stiff, reduce more; too loose, reduce less. Either the branded reducer or acetone can be used for thinning and cleanup. Play around; you'll soon be comfortable with the process and never want to use anything else.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I use lacquer a fair amount and love how it performs. I also spray it use HVLP. That being said, I agree with Jim that I don't think it is durable enough to where I would consider using it on a kitchen table top.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

My experience says it's more than durable enough.


----------



## GoPhillies (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information guys and all the work to find me the information links…really above and beyond.

Duane


----------

